# Step by step hexagon build featuring huge centerpiece stump



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Well i just got my main attraction in today will post better pics later.

My new stump


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

there are no pics at all...


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

sorry fixed it


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bitchin stump! I love me some hex vivs


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Cant wait, Did you find that stump or bought it


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry for late reply bought it


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Will post more pics soon


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

here are more pics


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

ENJOY will post next pics once i get stump in place and drainage valve drilled


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

epic stumpage. Cant wait to see it covered with epiphytes


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

great piece of wood whats something like that run a guy


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

70$ with shipping included


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Love stumps! Awesome freaking things.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yea its 29lb stump.. will be drilling tank this weekend and placing stump how i want it. I gotta get the substrate and plan on loading it with 5 diff types of springs and just let it ride see which ones take over.. I also have dwarf white and purple isopods..


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

thats cool bro. Are you going to use leca?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Was thinking for this build use 

Leca / hydroton for bottom
no egg crate false bottom. only egg crate will be covering the drainage valve

Above the hydroton will be ABG mix with crushed leaves and clay addin


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES !


IMG_0708 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0706 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0705 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0703 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0701 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0701 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0695 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0692 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

BTW DONT WORRY! Leaf litter and lots of it will be added lol..

Also it has been fully seeded with 3 types of iso pods.. 2 types of springs.. and plan on buying at least 2-4 diff kinds of springs to add to it.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Love the stump!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

thank you...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Not sure if anyone said this yet...but nice stump!


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice build  I have a hex tank too nice tall tanks for the frogs


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Im so jealous. this is going to be an awesome build. 

SUBSCRIBED


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

*If any one has any ideas for plants im open ears. im in the process now of searching and buying.. but im always open for suggestions!!!!*


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like persion? ivy....ill get you a pic in about an hour...i like the way it falls but curls back up at the tips


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

more updates coming this week ordered lots and lots of plants , supplies and more!! cannot wait to post more pictures

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Update please give FEEDBACK Not sure if i want it to stay this way.. buyin more plants so..


IMG_0745 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0744 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0743 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0740 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0739 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0738 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0737 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0736 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0735 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0734 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0733 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0731 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0730 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0728 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0723 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0722 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0721 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0720 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0754 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0753 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0752 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0751 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0750 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0749 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0747 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0746 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Enjoy the new pics


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Only feedback I have (other than awesome stump) is don't use too many different plants. This is totally personal preference, but looking at habitat pics, you don't see 15 types of plants, you see 3-4. I know people love cramming 40 types of plants into a single viv (and yeah, it looks awesome sometimes) but I think the truest recreation of nature is with limited plants. Again, totally my opinion...I'm sure it will look great however you move forward. With that said, those are some really cool plants. Is the creeper on the right bottom of the stump a Pilea?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, any more feedback for my tank??? POSTED new PICS!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I really like it...love the broms! Can't wait to order mine


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Check out the new pics on the last page.. tell me what you think


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

How do you have the top of the hex sealed can you post a picture ? My hex top is not working out for me  

Nice plant pictures 

Steve


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

not home now but i cut a custom plexi top out

will post pics when i get home

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

NickJR said:


> not home now but i cut a custom plexi top out
> 
> will post pics when i get home
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


 thank you


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Can you put the names of thoses plants. Youve got some really nice stuff but I no idea what it is.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh, i love this, so much. just gorgeous.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

will post full plant list soon

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

nice!!! can you tell me (US??) where you found such a nice stump??
Im building corner tank myself, still in process, starting to take pics today.. will post later.....
Larry


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

found it after searching for months on ebay

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Plant list as requested

Neoregelia Red Waif - 
Neoregelia Flaming Affiar
Neoregelia Galaxy x (Marble Throat x Princeps)
Begonia thelmae
Ficus 'Panama'
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Selaginella pallescens
Terrarium liana vine
Selaginella kraussiana "Spikemoss"
Selaginella uncinata Peacock Spike Moss
Hatiora epiphylloides bradei
Begonia prismatocarpa variegated
Begonia versicolor
Haraella odorata

1 uknown fern

*moss from evolvstll* 

evolvstll is awesome btw thanks for the moss was looking for it forever. i have over 15 types his is by far best ive got!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks nick


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

no problems.. most of my plants came from Recycled Eden Terrariums & Indoor Plants


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice plant list thanks for posting it 

Steve


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

As request pictures of my DIY ghetto lid.. Not the best but gets the job done..

I just completed it today.. I cut in and bonded the top with latch on. Yes on the left is a crack that i repaired.. i have 3 misting holes for my mist king setup.. Soon to be installed for this tank... Waiting on one Dual and 1 single and 1 straight for the very top middle of the log.

i cut this out by free hand with a razor blade



IMG_0793 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0792 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0791 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0790 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0789 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0795 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0794 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Any comments?


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

very cool set up. Not the prettiest lid but hey whatever works!! I love your moss!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

moss from evolvstll


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this . i have a lot to do to make my hex top better. are you going to have fans inside? sorry for all the questions i think i am losing humidity due to too much screen on my top , 

steve


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yea adding fan, pics will come soon

no vents at all on mine

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

How do they get daily fresh air ? Thanks again

Steve


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

how did you attach the plants to the side of the stump? can you post a close up pic so i could see please...


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Man, this viv looks incredible. Fantastic job on the landscaping and planting. Also, great job on utilizing the wicked stump in an effective manner.

On another note, it appears that your lid is plexiglass bonded with silicone...? If so, I hate to tell you this but silicone will not form a reliable or permanent bond to plexiglass. It may last a while, but eventually the bond will fail and pieces will come off. I don't mean to be a negative nancy but it's a fact. You should use a solvent that is made for bonding plexiglass.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Can we get a couple high resolution full tank shots?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

will post more pics.. No the top is sealed with plexi cement


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry i'm not the best at taking pics.. just got my SLR not long ago and still learning.. 
But here are a few more pics.. with LOTS of new growth...


IMG_0847 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0846 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0845 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0844 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0843 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0841 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0840 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0837 by sr20det2011, on Flickr

IMG_0834 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0833 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


LOTS NEW GROWTH ON THIS

IMG_0832 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0831 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0830 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0829 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0828 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0827 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0823 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0822 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0820 by sr20det2011, on Flickr

Diff type moss from my other tank


IMG_0852 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0849 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0848 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is the second pic a columnea "carnival"?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yes it is columnea "carnival



goof901 said:


> is the second pic a columnea "carnival"?


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow! Really nice planting!! Looks amazing!


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Awesome setup! Sweet plants! For being "not the best at taking pics" with an SLR I'd say you take great shots. You've definitely got the depth of field shot down 

Keep us posted on the growth!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks awesome, man! That stump is majestic LOL


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

hows the Lemmaphyllum doin for you?
gotta say love the stump fits the tank perfect and the moss looks great.
future inhabitants??


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Fant Veradero morph if they are legal

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for all the comments

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

soo far great




Dizzle21 said:


> hows the Lemmaphyllum doin for you?
> gotta say love the stump fits the tank perfect and the moss looks great.
> future inhabitants??




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't believe how awesome that stump is!


Your viv is one of the best.

Love it.

Keep us posted.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for all the great comments.. 

still to come a few more plants, frogs, fan, more misting heads which will allow moss to start to cover the log it will look epic... also my springtail and isopods are booming..

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

oh almost forgot adding fog feature to all my tanks this one included

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Love that stump... Goes great with the shape of the tank. Looks great.

What is the name of this vine?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

That is Begonia thelmae

Begonia thelmae - Recycled Eden Exotic Indoor Gardening and Terrariums











QUOTE=eos;706545]Love that stump... Goes great with the shape of the tank. Looks great.

What is the name of this vine?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

How often do you mist this tank without having any vents and for how long? And how much more do you plan on misting after installing the fans and extra mist nozzles?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

i mist 3 times a day 5sec 10sec 5sec 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Idi if this had been covered of not, but where'd u get the stump?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

NickJR said:


> That is Begonia thelmae
> 
> Begonia thelmae - Recycled Eden Exotic Indoor Gardening and Terrariums


Cool, thanks. I have that in a couple vivs and never knew what it was.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Got the stump from ebay




goof901 said:


> Idi if this had been covered of not, but where'd u get the stump?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yea no problem.. Its a pretty cool little creeping vine



eos said:


> Cool, thanks. I have that in a couple vivs and never knew what it was.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

goof it took me months to find the perfect one..

here is a cool stump someone posted on ebay check it out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Tree-S...Fish-Tank-Taxidermy-Decorations-/350546981203 




goof901 said:


> Idi if this had been covered of not, but where'd u get the stump?




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbie_boy (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello I was wondering what size hexagon tank is that?


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice stump and setup.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

think its a 30 or 40 gallon i cannot recall

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks masterkush


QUOTE=masterkush;717058]Nice stump and setup.[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

NEW UPDATES> will get better tank pictures soon.. 

New Varadero Pair courting
Plus some new growth will show more very soon as alot of things have grown in alot!


IMG_1036 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_1034 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_1033 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_1032 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Such a nice viv man. We are probably picking up a 60 gallon hex here soon and I am gonna use this viv to sell my girl on the idea of a all open side hex. And also love the flickr name.. Nissan ftw. haha.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks was actually going to post updated pictures soon. The moss has.completely taken over the top of the stump.. Yea I used to have a 240sx with japan swapped motor..


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

